# Christy's recipe for Colby Cheese



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

I just made my first hard cheese and used Christy's Colby recipe. It looks great and I can't wait to try it. Thanks for the tip about using the sink and water temps. for keeping the cheese at the right temp.! That was extremely helpful. I had made a couple of batches of cottage cheese, and this tip would have helped me greatly.

Lynne


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep I like that recipe also.


----------

